

Wikipedia Still Works For emergency needs of course - skadamat

Wikipedia is using a JS trick to load the blackout page.<p>You can still access it if you disable JS, or access it from your phone, or get Chrome to translate it to another language, or just hit ESC right after the text loads.
======
dchest
Yes, this is pointed out in their FAQ about blackout
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn_more).
No need to post about it here.

